# Serious About Coding (Resume)



## Mohican1977 (Sep 14, 2011)

Tammy Keeble 
145 County Rd 508
Moulton, AL 35650
Mohican1977@gmail.com
615-617-9356 Cell
931-292-8537 Alternate

OBJECTIVE

I am seeking a challenging healthcare career in the medical coding field with a growth-oriented company that can leverage my skills and experience, offering me the opportunity for advancement and professional development.  

SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS

•	Nine years of Healthcare Experience
•	Experienced healthcare sales professional with three and half years experience in Medical Coding & Services
•	Sales success track record with over $1 million in sales annually over three years
•	Excellent written and verbal communication skills
•	Excellent "client and patient focus" leveraging strong listening and interpersonal skills to both understand and address client needs in sales, account, and project management efforts.
•	Knowledge of revenue, HCPCS/CPT and ICD9 codes including billing experience

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

October 2010 to August 2011
Cymetrix through CSI Inc. 
Nashville, TN
Patient Account Specialist
•	Insurance and self-pay collections 
•	Contract review based on facility, date of services, in-patient vs. out-patient, location, and services/procedures
•	I-plan (Insurance Plan) replacements, additions and deletions based on patient card, contracts and/or payer matrix
•	Patient contact and letters requesting additional insurance information such as; COB, Accident Details, Student Status, etc... 

February 2008 to August 2009
HCA (Hospital Corporation of America)
Nashville, TN
Patient Account Specialist
•	Insurance collections for twenty-seven facilities including account reconciliation for contracted and non-contracted payers
•	High Dollar Reviews
•	Discount proposals and approvals for non-contracted payers
•	I-plan (Insurance Plan) replacements, additions and deletions based on patient card, contracts, and payer matrix
•	Patient contact and letters requesting additional insurance information such as; COB, Accident Details, Student Status, etc...

November 2007 to February 2008
ARS (Accounts Receivable Solutions)
Nashville, TN
Billing Consultant
•	Billing for commercial and governmental payers for Home Infusion Delivery Tickets to include TPN, SNV, IVF, IVA, IVS, and COA 
•	Auditing and reporting for TPN billing for Medicare and Commercial payers.
•	Responsible for home infusion reporting provided by partnered company, Rock Pond Solutions/HIR.com
•	Partial travel required

July 2007 to October 2007
CIBER
Peachtree City, GA
Billing Agent (Temporary/Contracted)
•	Organized United States Army Reserve telephone account reconciliation
•	Developed processes to complete project in a time sensitive environment
•	Responsible for invoice discrepancy investigations for multiple local exchange carriers, focused on high dollar USARC accounts nationwide
•	Participated in weekly management process improvement reviews regarding projects standings and performance
•	Provided USARC with recommendations on invoice pay-offs based on data derived from historical invoicing generated from December 2003 to October 2007
•	Significant team results, with over two million dollars in outstanding invoices resolved.

May 2002 to August 2006 
INGRAM & ASSOCIATES
Brentwood, TN
Sales/Account Manager - Medical Coding
•	Responsible for all aspects of sales related to Ingram's extended services for Medical Coding for Interventional Radiology & Cardiology
•	Responsible for presentations, proposals, pricing and service recommendations, cost justification/impact analysis of programs and contracting related to these services
•	Significant sales results in over 50 hospitals, totaling more than $3 million in revenue for the last three years
•	Responsible for pipeline management including tracking and managing current client and prospective client lists for future sales opportunities (including but not limited to the VHA, CHW, CHI, HCA & AHIMA members/employees)
•	Organized teleconferences, meetings, travel planning and coordination of client purchased services
•	Scheduled facility visits considering bed size, procedure mix, and other pertinent data while supporting hospital staff with scheduling and timelines relative to defined project goals
•	Served as a support liaison for Group President, CEO of an affiliated company, Implementation Manager, Other Sales Directors, and Operations
•	Identified marketing opportunities and created positive long and short-term client relationships for the company leveraging other service offering of the company
•	Supported invoicing and collections process for clients to ensure minimum delinquencies for invoice payments
•	Worked both remotely and on-site in hospital Business Offices, Radiology, and Cardiology Departments, and Medical Records Departments

INGRAM & ASSOCIATES
Collector/Team Lead
•	Functioned as a Team Lead with responsibility for staff supervision, delegation of assignments and general oversight for a team of five employees
•	Functioned as an operations team member, performing a variety of services to clients including credit balance reviews, insurance billing & collections and self-pay collection
•	Responsible for reporting and reconciliation of accounts, payments and other related activities
•	Conducted new facility orientations related to credit balance reviews for major payers such as United Healthcare, Cigna and Blue Cross Blue Shield
•	Audited accounts to a true zero balance including adjustments, refunds, and interest payments based on contracts and/or a facility-defined Matrix.


February 2001 to May 2002
TENNESSEE BOARDROOMS
Brentwood, TN
Administration Services
•	Responsible for producing presentations, letters, mailings, resumes, divorce decrees, medical transcriptions, meeting coordination and other general services

EDUCATION

Calhoun Community College		

August 2010		Associates of Science in General Education 		Decatur, AL		

CERTIFICATIONS

Certified Professional Coder - Apprentice 			


CERTIFICATES & COMPUTER SKILLS

•	HIPAA certified
•	Microsoft Office Suite including Word, Excel, Powerpoint, and Outlook
•	ACT Contract Management System
•	Crystal Reporting/Busines Objects XI
•	Ontario FACS Collection Management System and Ontario HOST
•	HBOC-McKesson
•	IDX
•	Medicare DDE
•	Artiva
•	CPR+
•	Meditech
•	SMS/Invision
•	Columbia Ultimate Business System
•	SMS RUMBA


----------

